# In Guil Wars 2 geht gar nix....



## Jusdhee (25. Dezember 2019)

Hallo,

bin zwar erst stufe 15 aber wenn das so weiter geht frag ich mich echt. Ich hab dieses Spiel gewählt um interessante Gruppen raids instnazen zu stürzen endgegener gemeinsam zu vernichten gewählt . Aber jeder spielt so vor sich hin. das ist nix für mich . Kännt ihr mir ein spiel nennen in dem das geht was auch mit einem etwas älterem rechner geht Intel core I3?

Viele Grüße 

Jusdhee


----------



## Spiritogre (26. Dezember 2019)

Du musst dir die Gruppen schon selbst suchen. Am besten ist halt sowas mit festen Freunden zu zocken. Kein MMORPG hat einen durchgehenden Gruppenzwang.


----------

